
My dismissal is scientific judicial murder - mhkool
http://www.nogracias.eu/2018/12/15/my-dismissal-is-scientific-judicial-murder-by-peter-c-gotzsche/
======
zunzun
Perhaps hiding the "serious neurological harm" is the whole point - who are
the intended recipients of these vaccines?

